# Alternative Families Show on Saturday



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all; 

Has anyone been to this show? If so is it helpful in anyway? 

Ta xx

Becki x


----------



## K8L (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Becki

We went last year because we knew that we were going to start trying this year.  We picked up some really useful nuggets of info from the show and it's a good opportunity to ask loads of questions without paying for the privilege so I would recommend it.  We didn't go to any of the seminars but I have heard good thing about them.  It should be even better this year given they have had last year to practice!

K x


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Beki,
We went last year when we were thinking of conceiving and really rated it - i guess we didn't learn much more than we already knew but it was good to have things confirmed.  We also got our first consultation at LWC for free - saving over £300 - which we really rated!!  We're going again this year 30 weeks pregnant (!) so that is exciting - there are a few seminars we thought would be useful for parenting and doing things like this are only going to get harder when you need childcare - so making the most of peaceful existence!

Char and Chelle
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.alternativefamiliesshow.com/

Just thought I'd share this in case any of you are in London and were thinking of going, I went last year and it was very informative- there are specialist seminars plus plenty of stalls to ask questions 
L


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some great sessions at the AFS today- enjoyed it and thankfully lots on surrogacy as well


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

This  show was definitely worth attending yesterday, My wife and I have changed our plan and now we are more excited and raring to go... Show was an eye opener and so worth attending... Will be attending next year. 

Becki and Charlie xx


----------

